# The Mass Effect 2 thread



## synrgy (Jan 8, 2010)

So I dunno about the rest of you, but I can't WAIT for this game to come out. Just a couple of weeks now!!

The first Mass Effect is quite easily one of my all time favorite video games. I can't praise it enough, and I won't bother getting much into it here as I figure if you're reading this thread you're already well familiar with it just like I am.

Here are some teaser-ish previews (lifted from YouTube - biowaremasseffect's Channel)













The game just looks incredible. They've made a lot of very subtle changes to the gameplay mechanics that I expect will make the experience a pinch more challenging and a LOT more enjoyable/immersive. I absolutely LOVE the idea that you can load your character from Mass Effect 1 and continue the story with it, with each of the choices (whether the big choices or little ones) having an effect on how the game in ME2 will unfold. That's just NUTS, and something I wish the gaming world had approached a long time ago. I think this is a really good sign for future gaming. 

I'm a little bummed to find out that most of the characters you spent so much time building relationships in the first title will no longer be part of your crew, but I understand that Bioware has done a great job making that all part of the story, and that we *will* run into these characters as we play through, even if we can't add them to our crew.

Anyway, I'm super, super excited. Anyone else?


----------



## loktide (Jan 8, 2010)

excited!?!?!

pffft. i'm fucking stoked about this title!

mass effect and fallout 3 are absolutely the best pc game titles since diablo ii or starcraft imo


----------



## Arminius (Jan 8, 2010)

I loved the firs game, unfortunately I didn't have enough time to really enjoy it, maybe I'll be able to give the second one more time


----------



## davidian29 (Jan 8, 2010)

Aysakh said:


> I loved the firs game, unfortunately I didn't have enough time to really enjoy it, maybe I'll be able to give the second one more time


 
yea dude the first one was deffinitely a game you need to dedicate a lot of time too..but a very very good game, Mass effect 2 looks sooooo damn good


----------



## Labrie (Jan 9, 2010)

Definitely one of my favourite games ever! I'll be putting in my preorder today for it. I've played through the original about 6 times now trying to get all the achievements. Luckily I've banked a bunch of sick days at work lol


----------



## Rogueleader (Jan 9, 2010)

I loved the original.

Who else here is gonna be playing it on PC?

I hope they fixed the inventory and the uninteresting planet exploration.


----------



## st2012 (Jan 10, 2010)

I loved the 1st ME and I'll be losing god knows how much sleep when this comes out. 




Rogueleader said:


> I loved the original.
> 
> Who else here is gonna be playing it on PC?
> 
> I hope they fixed the inventory and the uninteresting planet exploration.




According to a review I read a couple weeks ago, they fixed both. Should be interesting.


----------



## MFB (Jan 10, 2010)

The music for the star map thing bugged the shit out of me, fix that and I'll be good to go


----------



## synrgy (Jan 11, 2010)

MFB said:


> The music for the star map thing bugged the shit out of me, fix that and I'll be good to go



That's funny. That was one of my favorite pieces of music in the whole thing. 

I've read that amongst other things, they've also fixed the "dear God, not another fucking elevator" issue.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 11, 2010)

2 weeks away, I think. Really enjoyed the 1st one (although having problems getting the renegade achievement as you really have to put work into being a complete bastard!) notwithstanding the occasionally boring elevator & exploration issues.


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 11, 2010)

synrgy said:


> That's funny. That was one of my favorite pieces of music in the whole thing.
> 
> I've read that amongst other things, they've also fixed the "dear God, not another fucking elevator" issue.



Elevators were awesome. Just take Wrex with you. "Hey, Turian, who'd win in a fight, you or the commander?"


----------



## Rogueleader (Jan 11, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> Elevators were awesome. Just take Wrex with you. "Hey, Turian, who'd win in a fight, you or the commander?"




Wrex was one of the most badass characters in recent video game history.

I wonder if I should play the DLCs between the game. Does anybody know if the saves from those effect ME2 in any way?


----------



## MFB (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone know if they're having another Turian character in this game? If Turian is the race I'm thinking of (the same one as Serin [fuck spelling it right]) then I used him throughout the entire game and was my fucking wingman so I'll be pissed if they don't bring them back.

Sidenote : Mass Effect 2/Bioware - fuck yourselves for releasing this on the 26th, that's my first day of classes and I'll be stuck at school from 10:45 - 5:50


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 12, 2010)

I got the first game today. If I like it enough I will buy the second game


----------



## synrgy (Jan 13, 2010)

hairychris said:


> 2 weeks away, I think. Really enjoyed the 1st one (although having problems getting the renegade achievement as you really have to put work into being a complete bastard!) notwithstanding the occasionally boring elevator & exploration issues.



I just nailed that one a few weeks ago, actually. I was priming myself for the sequel by going back and getting the few achievements I still needed.. Have all of 'em now!! 

It *mostly* boils down to the big and/or obvious decisions. If you want the Renegade achievement, you can't leave room for 'middle ground', trying to play the nice guy sometimes. If you have the option to kill someone, do it. If you have the option to rip someone off, do it. If you have the option to help someone cheat or lie or whatever, do it. The way the 'point' system works with these things is, in order to get that 75%+ you basically have to be a dick to everyone all the time (except maybe your crew, but even then you'll probably need to


Spoiler



kill Wrex on Virmire


), and that last little bit to put you over the 75% quite possibly won't kick in until during the very last scenes, when you have to decide


Spoiler



whether or not to try and save the Council while Sovereign is attacking the Citadel. Don't, if you haven't received this achievement yet..



It's not that hard though. You could probably blow through it easily from start to end in a day or two if you keep the difficulty low enough. It's not like the "ally" achievements where you have to do almost every side mission available and even then *still* might not get it. (They want like >90% completion for each of those achievements.. Took me ages to get the one for Liara..)

@MFB -- Our Turian crew-mate from ME1 (Garrus Vakarian) will make at least one appearance in ME2, but he will not be a member of our crew. I don't know if there will be another Turian in his place or not. Part of the driving plot of ME2 as I understand it is that Sheppard has to assemble a whole new crew due to the nature of his mission. Our original crew apparently feels like one completely insane galaxy-wide suicide mission is plenty.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 13, 2010)

Hell, I completeted the game with *well* over 75% paladin after doing both of those things that you said! 

Still, game preordered and getting some extra RAM for the laptop.


----------



## Labrie (Jan 13, 2010)

MFB said:


> Anyone know if they're having another Turian character in this game? If Turian is the race I'm thinking of (the same one as Serin [fuck spelling it right]) then I used him throughout the entire game and was my fucking wingman so I'll be pissed if they don't bring them back.
> 
> Sidenote : Mass Effect 2/Bioware - fuck yourselves for releasing this on the 26th, that's my first day of classes and I'll be stuck at school from 10:45 - 5:50




Turians are one of the main races in the game so of course they will be there. In one of the trailers I saw floating around on IGN there was a scene shown where Sheppard runs into Garrus so he will most likely be a party member at some point. Which would be sweet because Garrus is one of my favourite characters. 

I will definitely use my save that doesn't have Kaiden in it....that guy annoyed me and reminded me of Carth from KOTOR...and I fucking hated that guy!


----------



## synrgy (Jan 15, 2010)

Labrie said:


> Turians are one of the main races in the game so of course they will be there. In one of the trailers I saw floating around on IGN there was a scene shown where Sheppard runs into Garrus so he will most likely be a party member at some point. Which would be sweet because Garrus is one of my favourite characters.
> 
> I will definitely use my save that doesn't have Kaiden in it....that guy annoyed me and reminded me of Carth from KOTOR...and I fucking hated that guy!



As I stated in my last post, Bioware has already confirmed that Garrus will NOT be a part of our crew in this game. He just makes an appearance, per the trailer you're referencing. The only returning crew member that I'm aware of is Tali. All other crew members will be new. You won't have to worry about Kaiden.

Also interesting: If you guys haven't already read, Bioware has put points in the story somewhere which depending on the decisions you make COULD kill commander Sheppard. As in, totally dead. Can't play that save game again. I think this is the first time this has been done in gaming, and I think it's pretty cool. They've clarified that if you have multiple save points you can go back to a previous save, but whichever the most recent load was will be gone forever.


----------



## MFB (Jan 15, 2010)

Garrus, that was the name I couldn't remember. Sarin or whatever was no problem obviously but Garrus wasn't coming out at all.

I've been seeing A LOT more commercials for this and I'm not quite sure how I feel about the new members. 2 of them seem to have the same abilities (forget their names), and you've got Talia back and another Wrex-type character which makes we go  cause I had Wrex with me constantly

Pre-ordered this from Deepdiscount for $64 + free shipping so I'm pumped

Edit : Just re-read what synrgy said about the "Sheppard perma-dead thing" and yes, it's true. There's one part where apparently if Sheppard dies, that's it no more. They didn't say where it was but it was crucial to how you played the game and it really gives new meaning to the idea of an RPG.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jan 15, 2010)

I've only played Mass Effect 1 for 2 hours but I already love it!

Much better than other RPGs I've played. Far, far superior.


----------



## darbdavys (Jan 19, 2010)

MFB said:


> Garrus, that was the name I couldn't remember. Sarin or whatever was no problem obviously but Garrus wasn't coming out at all.
> 
> I've been seeing A LOT more commercials for this and I'm not quite sure how I feel about the new members. 2 of them seem to have the same abilities (forget their names), and you've got Talia back and another Wrex-type character which makes we go  cause I had Wrex with me constantly
> 
> ...


but i don't think it'd be absolutely perma-death, as ME3 is already announced. but if he dies here, he may get cyber-nised, Darth Vader style  but it's possible that that's the idea behind his death


----------



## synrgy (Jan 19, 2010)

darbdavys said:


> but i don't think it'd be absolutely perma-death, as ME3 is already announced. but if he dies here, he may get cyber-nised, Darth Vader style  but it's possible that that's the idea behind his death



Keep in mind, you can play ME2 without an ME1 game save. You'll be able to play ME3 as Sheppard even if you 'kill' him in ME2. It just won't be the 'same' Sheppard.


----------



## darbdavys (Jan 19, 2010)

yes, but the main point in the save import function is the continuous motion of the story, so you can roleplay with the exact same char. so it'd be worthless to make it so that Sheppard dies. It's just rather illogical, ruining the import save function


----------



## synrgy (Jan 19, 2010)

darbdavys said:


> yes, but the main point in the save import function is the continuous motion of the story, so you can roleplay with the exact same char. so it'd be worthless to make it so that Sheppard dies. It's just rather illogical, ruining the import save function



Well, Bioware seems to think differently, and we're stuck with it whether you like it or not.


----------



## JoshuaLogan (Jan 21, 2010)

Gonna have to get this too. Loved the first game. I had fun just doing all the sidequests in the citadel.... the planet exploration was fairly boring though apart from just seeing what each looked like. If this improves on the first game how Assassin's Creed 2 improved on Assassin's Creed, then this will be an amazing game.


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 21, 2010)

Someone got it early and is streaming their playthrough to the interwebs. 

Looks astounding so far, but it's really not helping my drive to quit procrastinating.

insanegaming on Justin.tv


----------



## synrgy (Jan 22, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> Someone got it early and is streaming their playthrough to the interwebs.
> 
> Looks astounding so far, but it's really not helping my drive to quit procrastinating.
> 
> insanegaming on Justin.tv



I won't watch that. Only 4 more days -- I'm trying to be patient!!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 22, 2010)

I am *imagining* installing it now. There is only about 5 minutes.

its going to be epic...

I'll tell you guys more about my dream in a few more minutes.

EDIT

Game of the year. That is all.


----------



## darbdavys (Jan 23, 2010)

I've got the leaked version. installing it now  finished the first one like half an hour ago, just so I can import my char  I'll give you my impressions on this game when it finished installing


----------



## MFB (Jan 23, 2010)

darbdavys said:


> I've got the leaked version. installing it now  finished the first one like half an hour ago, just so I can import my char  I'll give you my impressions on this game when it finished installing





Generally I don't give two shits about pirating, especially something as miniscule on the scale as $10-15 for a CD, but this is a game that's been in the process for a good time, and is gonna be HUGE, and cost anywhere from 4-6x as much as a CD. Shame on you sir.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 23, 2010)

Im telling you guys. Get out your wallets on monday, this game is beautifully designed. It "flows" unlike the previous one which was drowned in features. Its much friendler to play.

Plus the lock hacking is different and just as fun. Ill be buying it on monday. Hopefully i have beaten it by then. 

Added note, its looks a BUNCH better. The original one had the shittiest shadows and a mad ailising problem for me. This release looks on par with modern games.


----------



## MFB (Jan 23, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> Im telling you guys. Get out your wallets on monday, this game is beautifully designed. It "flows" unlike the previous one which was drowned in features. Its much friendler to play.
> 
> Plus the lock hacking is different and just as fun. Ill be buying it on monday. Hopefully i have beaten it by then.
> 
> Added note, its looks a BUNCH better. The original one had the shittiest shadows and a mad ailising problem for me. This release looks on par with modern games.



You don't need to get your wallet out if you pre-ordered like I did  Plus, Deepdiscount had it at $63.99 + free shipping so this guy saved himself a whopping $6 (yes, $6!) dollars off the Collectors Edition


----------



## Lethe (Jan 23, 2010)

I played through the first one, and while I loved the few "real" missions, the sidequests were all the same. I mean, come on, every spaceship, every building, every underground structure had exactly the same layout. The planet surfaces were all the same, yet different color. The mako handled like a piece of crap, I was really hoping I'd enjoy driving that thing. Overall, this was a very short game, blown up with tons of meaningless filler whose only purpose was to level up your characters.

While the story was interesting, the whole paragon/renegade thing felt cheesy to me. Obedient niceguy or annoying asshole with no middleground. None of the choices made me like Shepard or any of the other characters. 

The overall presentation was a little sterile and lifeless, not at all immersive for me. I loved the attention to detail and the immersive vibe that Fallout 3 had, hopefully they'll have learned a thing or two in the meantime. 

Last complaint: Elevator rides. They pretty much suck in real life, and Bioware managed to recreate that boring experience spot-on, enhancing it by slowing down some of the elevators to less-than-walking pace. If that's immersive gameplay, then yeah, they did a great job. 

I really liked micromanaging equipment (gear whores will be gear whores), and I hope they keep that complexity.

Still, from what I've heard and seen, it looks very interesting, and I am pretty sure that I'll pick it up sooner or later. There are some very good voice actors, and it looks like it'll be a lot more cinema-like than the first one. But if it's the same blown up shortstory all over again, I'll get all butthurt and write another post that no one cares about.


----------



## MFB (Jan 23, 2010)

Wow, I guess you really weren't keen on the first one then. I loved nearly everything about it - even the Mako which to me, was a blast to drive around. The Paragon/Renegade to me didn't seem cheesy to me at all  Maybe it's because I had played Knights of The Old Republic beforehand and the good/evil wasn't new to me, but you could easily play middle ground. My guy wasn't super good or super bad at the end if I recall correctly.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 23, 2010)

I didn't like the first one for the same reasons as Lethe. But this game is SOOOO much better. believe me.

i can say that the paragon/renegade things has MUCH more effect on the game this time around. Beware: keep your hand on the mouse during conversations. You get to change a lot of stuff.

brb, installing it again on another machine.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 23, 2010)

I had not played through the first one previously, but having heard so many good things about it I picked up the "Platinum Hits" version for $20 today. I plan on getting Mass Effect 2 this week as well.

Here's my dilemma: Should I play through the first one before opening the new one, or should I play through the new one, go back and finish the first one and then use the saved game data to play the new one a 2nd time?  Decisions... decisions....


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 23, 2010)

^THe first one will give you a tone of "nostalgia" moments in the second one. I think its required in order to get half of the emotional effect in the second game.


----------



## Rogueleader (Jan 24, 2010)

Lethe said:


> I played through the first one, and while I loved the few "real" missions, the sidequests were all the same. I mean, come on, every spaceship, every building, every underground structure had exactly the same layout. The planet surfaces were all the same, yet different color. The mako handled like a piece of crap, I was really hoping I'd enjoy driving that thing. Overall, this was a very short game, blown up with tons of meaningless filler whose only purpose was to level up your characters.
> 
> While the story was interesting, the whole paragon/renegade thing felt cheesy to me. Obedient niceguy or annoying asshole with no middleground. None of the choices made me like Shepard or any of the other characters.
> 
> ...



Spot on.

The thing about mass effect was that it had one of the most killer plots in gaming history. The plot is so well written its right up there with KOTOR and Baldurs gate. Thats the reason I loved playing the game.

Combat was OK. Not really my thing but adequate.

However inventory was crippled (seriously fuck consoles) and the whole mechanic of "explore these completely barren worlds" killed alot of parts of the game for me. Look at the sidequests in KOTOR I II, baldurs gate II, and Fallout 3. They all felt unique. In mass effect it was like one hundred repititions of "there is a mercenary bass in this cluster go an eliminate them". There really wasn't as much role playing as other Bioware rpgs.

That being said I have my fingers crossed for ME 2. My biggest hopes are they killed the boring exploration, shitty inventory, and made some interesting side quests.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 24, 2010)

^Yeah dude those fucking Mercenery Bass were the most annoying fish ever. 

btw, the whole "barren planet" problem has been taken care of. you use a "scanner" now and you don't land on the planet. Pretty cool.


----------



## MFB (Jan 24, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> I had not played through the first one previously, but having heard so many good things about it I picked up the "Platinum Hits" version for $20 today. I plan on getting Mass Effect 2 this week as well.
> 
> Here's my dilemma: Should I play through the first one before opening the new one, or should I play through the new one, go back and finish the first one and then use the saved game data to play the new one a 2nd time?  Decisions... decisions....



It'd delay your playing of Mass Effect 2 for some time I can tell you that  unless you just blow right through it like an emotionless robot just to say you played #1 first


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 24, 2010)

I played the first Mass Effect for 5 hours straight today, listening to ALL the conversation and I'm only at the first planet stop after you receive the ship.  How long was it? I could have sworn some people said that it was "too short" or something, is the game relatively quick or is that just if you blow through all the conversations?  I still pre-ordered Mass Effect 2 so I could get the extra suit and gun.  Just wondering how long the 2nd one will be sitting in the box for...


----------



## Espaul (Jan 24, 2010)

It's a lot of conversation, but after a while you get really into the story and what everybody is talking about so it'll seem short. And the other aspect is that the game is a bit short in the main story. You don't have to go through that many places to complete it.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 24, 2010)

I did just about everything in ME1 and clocked in at around 40 hours for a playthrough. I could easily have completed it in about half that if I hadn't done so much planet-hopping.

I will say though, if you like Wrex and have him in your party, make sure you pick up his family's armor. And have Charm or Intimidate up really really high.

Also, if Cerberus is important in ME2 (which it looks like they will be) you'll get to see more of them in ME1 if you do some planet-hopping.

Matt, trust me, it's totally worth the playthrough. Even if it puts the 2nd one off for a week or so.

EDIT:

From IGN.com's review:



> The true strength of Mass Effect 2's story, however, is in how personal BioWare has made it. If you played Mass Effect 1 through to the end and still have your save data, this game will import your character and all the decisions you made. The central plot will not drastically change, but the experience most certainly will. Some old friends and acquaintances will return &#8211; and others won't &#8211; based on decisions you made in the last game. Even the opening moments of Mass Effect 2 can be slightly different.
> 
> 
> The actions you take in the sequel only compound this feeling of personalization. By the finale you'll have made so many decisions &#8211; ranging from simple things like whether you play as a male or female all the way up to those governing life or death &#8211; that the result is a game that is yours and yours alone. Choices you made in Mass Effect 1 come back to remind you of past good deeds or injustices. Decisions made here affect the final outcome. Reminders that everything you do will be reflected in Mass Effect 3 are everywhere, adding further drama to every conversation. Things you say and do actually matter, and that's an incredible sensation to get from a videogame.
> ...



http://xbox360.ign.com/articles/106/1062898p1.html


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 25, 2010)

Sweet, thanks for the info gents! I'm not normally huge on RPG games (unless we're talking older stuff from SNES like Chrono Trigger, FF games etc.) but I heard the story in Mass Effect was cool and so far I'm digging it. It's been a while since I played a good RPG, the fact that I haven't lost interest 5 hours into it is a good sign. I'm still a bit confused as to how the equipment and fighting systems work but then again rather than reading the manual (probably going to sit down with it tonight... ) I just dove right in.  I like it so far, and the graphics look superb on ME2 so I think I'll be going straight from the first right into the second with little delay between the two!  I think I'm at home this upcoming weekend so I'll probably kill 1/4-1/2 of the game I'm sure...


----------



## sakeido (Jan 25, 2010)

I finished my ME playthrough on Saturday.. game time ended up being 13 hours start to finish since I just powered through it to get my end game save to import into ME2. ME2 is incredible - absolutely incredible. Perfect 10 game. Everything is better. It is also one of the very best looking games I have ever played.. but the story, and the characters!


----------



## synrgy (Jan 25, 2010)

Something just occurred to me..

My achievements are attached to my profile, but my save game data was on my old hard drive.. (the one that got stolen with my xbox, tv and laptop when my apartment was burglarized a few weeks ago..)

So yeah. I *had* a completed game for EACH of the character types.

FUCK. FUUUUUCCCCCCKKKKK!!!!


----------



## AvantGuardian (Jan 25, 2010)

I was trying not to pay any attention to this game since I really do not have the time for it, plus I still want to finish Dragon Age, which I'm a good 25 hours into. Then I saw the 2 minute trailer during last night's football game. Now I must have this game. I didn't play the first one, and now I'm wanting to play through that one as well. Would it be pathetic to burn through some of my vacation time to primarily stay home and play video games?


----------



## sakeido (Jan 25, 2010)

nope... I've done it before.


----------



## MFB (Jan 25, 2010)

Fuck, now that I think about it - I hate school even more now. Tomorrow I'll be in school from 10:45 - 5:50 and same thing on Thursday  I don't know when my copy will arrive but its still gonna be delayed due to school


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm doing extra work today so that I can justify a day or two of no work


----------



## t3sser4ct (Jan 25, 2010)

I just re-downloaded ME1 on Steam to replay it, but I have a question... If I replay the game with the same profile, which version will be continued in ME2?


----------



## sakeido (Jan 25, 2010)

t3sser4ct said:


> I just re-downloaded ME1 on Steam to replay it, but I have a question... If I replay the game with the same profile, which version will be continued in ME2?



the most recent one if I remember right. 
and it remembers a lot more stuff than you would think.. the big deaths and that, your council recommendation, but also a lot of smaller quests too


----------



## synrgy (Jan 25, 2010)

sakeido said:


> the most recent one if I remember right.
> and it remembers a lot more stuff than you would think.. the big deaths and that, your council recommendation, but also a lot of smaller quests too



I'm curious to see what happens with Conrad Verner, personally.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 25, 2010)

synrgy said:


> I'm curious to see what happens with Conrad Verner, personally.



I kept waiting for him to frame me for something or backstab me in some way. I was very surprised at how that quest turned out!


----------



## sakeido (Jan 25, 2010)

synrgy said:


> I'm curious to see what happens with Conrad Verner, personally.



hmm I threatened him with a pretty big gun. I might see him again, but he probably won't like me.


----------



## MFB (Jan 25, 2010)

Got my copy of #1 back from my friend today and I think I'm gonna replay it to refresh my memory and whatnot before I go into #2. He wasn't too big on it, said his main gripe was the shooting but I forgot to ask if he's picking up 2 (I assume he is). Understandable as I had trouble with it at first but I got over it and percevered in the name of a good story


----------



## loktide (Jan 26, 2010)

just started playing ME2 last weekend. fuck, i love this game!


----------



## sakeido (Jan 26, 2010)

loktide said:


> just started playing ME2 last weekend. fuck, i love this game!



as do I 
Way more emphasis on your squad members this time around.. the mission to get each one is a lot longer than in the first one, and then their personal missions are way more fleshed out. I'm going to do Jack's personal mission just so I can get her to put some clothes on ahaha


----------



## loktide (Jan 26, 2010)

sakeido said:


> I'm going to do Jack's personal mission just so I can get her to put some clothes on ahaha



why would you wanna do that? it would hide her smexy tatooed body 

the characters are indeed very well elaborated. my favorite character so far is definitely jack (as you could probably also tell from my avatar, haha). especially after her personal mission


----------



## synrgy (Jan 26, 2010)

t3sser4ct said:


> I just re-downloaded ME1 on Steam to replay it, but I have a question... If I replay the game with the same profile, which version will be continued in ME2?



They let you choose, exactly the same way as you can choose to 'start a new game' in ME1, but then load a previously used character.


----------



## MFB (Jan 26, 2010)

TODAY IS ZE DAY GENTLEMEN!


----------



## st2012 (Jan 26, 2010)

Played the first couple of hours last night. I wish I'd taken a sick day today.


----------



## TemjinStrife (Jan 26, 2010)

I didn't even start yet because I know I wouldn't get any work done today. It's sitting over there tempting me... sometimes working from home can be a trying thing


----------



## synrgy (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm a little gutted.

My copy of ME2 arrived today as scheduled, but when I tried to cram in a ME1 session (since all my previous game saves are gone) I only got through the first few side quests and rescuing Liara. I think it's probably gonna end up being a day or two before I actually *play* ME2, cause I just don't wanna play it without having brought in a character I can identify with..

Looking forward to hearing everybody else's first impressions, though.

Also, I'm probably full of shit, and will end up starting a game of ME2 some time tonight, but I will likely try to get a good run on ME1 first to see if I can wrap that up in time..


----------



## sakeido (Jan 26, 2010)

IMO definitely finish your ME1 run the way you want it before you play any ME2

if you don't load a ME1 character, ME2 defaults to...


Spoiler



Wrex doesn't survive Virmire
The human opposite your gender lives (guys, Ashley lives. gals, Kaiden lives)
The council dies
The rachni are killed 
Udina is your council recommendation


and you miss out on all the smaller connections too. You start with less experience, money and fewer renegade/paragon points.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 26, 2010)

sakeido said:


> IMO definitely finish your ME1 run the way you want it before you play any ME2
> 
> if you don't load a ME1 character, ME2 defaults to...
> 
> ...



Thanks for the heads up. Interestingly, I had read this recently on my companies message boards, which is noted as a cut + paste from a pennyarcade forum, so it's validity has yet to be confirmed: 



> I decided to ask Chris Priestly, Bioware Community Coordinator Person, exactly to what extent I was *&$*@( on this. I've read quite a bit on how you can bring over your old character, which is obviously a much appreciated nod to a bygone RPG era, but I haven't read much about my own situation. It's a little more broad than you'd think, because there are many reasons why you might not have access to a file from two &[email protected]!^%(!% years ago. I was shocked to hear his reply: that they had fully accounted for this. When creating a new character, you can go down a list of key decisions and set them manually.



Whatever the case,


Spoiler



I find it strange that they would go with Udina by default. Did *anybody* who wasn't going for 100% renegade make that choice? If so, WHY?! He was CLEARLY a vile douche bag.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 26, 2010)

I always thought the most renegade solution to the Udina Problem was to get Anderson to punch him straight in the face


----------



## Xaios (Jan 26, 2010)

Spoiler



Maybe they just decided to renegade everything for ME2 if you don't have your ME1 saves. They've also made it so you killed the Rachni and Wrex, and you didn't save the council. Maybe they're saying "Hey... you want to play as a Paragon? You damn well EARN it first, biatch!" After all, let's face it, the number of people who play as Paragons likely vastly outnumbers Renegades, myself included. The only thing I have in common with the default list is that I'm a guy and I let Ashley live (so we could get jiggy with it). Other than that, nada. I didn't kill Wrex, I let the Rachni live, I saved the Council, and I sure as hell didn't let Udina be on the council, the prick.



SOOO glad I saved my game files. 

Also, the reviews are out, and they are positively glowing. Metacritic shows the aggregate ratings for ME2 are 96% on Xbox and 94% on PC.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 26, 2010)

My special edition version is in the post. And I have a 3 day weekend coming up. WIN!

The ME1 character I finished looks fairly close to the defaults as a warrior


Spoiler



except Wrex and Rachni lived and I wanted Anderson to represent


 but my current run is far more renegade! It's quite irritating that it's simple to get a paragon rep by playing fairly neutral but you have to work really hard at being a bastard.

I also didn't have BDTS which I completed with my next/current character. That's definitely a good fun download.


Spoiler



I'm also looking to go with the alien lesbian angle for the comedy. As well as being a complete bitch.



Oh, and


Spoiler



It's pretty odd that by the time you get to the end of the game you can toast the council without anything happening to your alignment!


----------



## synrgy (Jan 26, 2010)

Xaios said:


> SOOO glad I saved my game files.



For the record, I did too. Unfortunately some bastards who broke into my apartment a few weeks back had other plans for my stuff. 

The only reason I can play it now is because I have a loaner xbox360 from my nephew (he has 3 xbox 360s, so it wasn't a big deal) and a loaner tv from my sister.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 26, 2010)

Dude that's rough.


----------



## MFB (Jan 26, 2010)

I won't be able to look at this for a little while unless I wanna see a shit load of green boxes


----------



## Rogueleader (Jan 26, 2010)

sakeido said:


> IMO definitely finish your ME1 run the way you want it before you play any ME2
> 
> if you don't load a ME1 character, ME2 defaults to...
> 
> ...





Spoiler



(don't know how you guys are turning it green)"
Kaiden is the one who dies too (which is how I played it anyways)

I'm kind of dissapointed that you weren't able to make any choices. Miranda just asked you about Kaiden dying on virmire (in the shuttle to the illusive man). The way they had hyped it it seemed like you would decide all the choices on the beginning of your playthrough. 

But the game has a great beginning. I don't really like the gameplay so far but I'll see if it grows on me. Love the plot however.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 26, 2010)

work is almost done... finally get to go home and play some more! 
I spent 50,000 platinum on the medical bay so I could heal my scars. They looked cool at first, but if you start getting a lot more renegade points than paragon, Shephard starts looking pretty fucking monstrous. Scanning all of those planets suuuucked (but it is still much better than it was in ME1)


----------



## Rogueleader (Jan 26, 2010)

Spoke to soon about the gameplay.

The gunfights get way more epic than in mass effect 1. All the omega quests had crazy gunfights, but freeing Jack from purgatory was one of the most intense gaming experiences I've had in a while. What a fucking great game,


----------



## sakeido (Jan 27, 2010)

it only gets better.. the second round of potential recruits is even better than the first, Thane and the Justicar especially. IMO leave the Justicar for last and do some side quests so you have a lot of paragon or renegade points.. opens up some interesting options


----------



## Rogueleader (Jan 27, 2010)

sakeido said:


> it only gets better.. the second round of potential recruits is even better than the first, Thane and the Justicar especially. IMO leave the Justicar for last and do some side quests so you have a lot of paragon or renegade points.. opens up some interesting options





Spoiler



I'm on Illum right now. Just finished up miranda's quest. Going to finish up recruiting tomorrow. Hard to believe I've already played for ten hours.

So far I really like it. Good to see they put a lot more humor in this one. The original was pretty dry. The bachelor party on Illum had me laughing pretty hard.

That huge collector thing during the relay defense part was really tough though. Miranda and Garrus died, I had used up all my unities, and ran out of ammo. It took me like a half hour to strafe around that plaza and keep hitting that damn thing with warp.

Edit: Punching the reporter from ME1 on the citadel was incredibly sweet too.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 27, 2010)

So far I'm still on target. Managed to exercise Zen levels of patience last night, and stuck with my ME1 playthrough. Didn't so much as look at the loading screen for ME2 yet. I think I can finish the playthrough tonight, and then I'll move on to ME2 tomorrow. CAN'T WAIT. It sounds amazing.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 27, 2010)

Garrett you douchenozzle, instead of typing "I don't know how to cover up text with the green background color... SOOO HERE'S A BUNCH OF SPOILERS ANYWAYS!!!", why don't you type "hey guys, I want to share but I don't want to spoil anything for anyone else, little help with spoiler tags?"  Since you're too lazy to do so, you type


Spoiler



then insert your text between the ending tag and type [/ SPOILER] (don't leave a space between the slash and spoiler, I just did that so you can see the tags you need to type or else it would have just shown you a blank green box, it should have the bracket and then /SPOILER then the closing bracket). For example:



Spoiler



Garrett just fucked up several moments of Mass Effect for Matt because he's a lazy dick.



 For fuck's sake, some folks (it's not just ME!) haven't finished the first Mass Effect so please continue to use spoiler tags guys, I enjoy reading the comments on the new one as I plan to dive into it as soon as I finish the first one but would prefer not to have the storyline ruined for me and I've been careful not to watch any reviews of the 2nd one because without fail they always throw in a bunch of spoilers without noting they have done so.


----------



## phaeded0ut (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks, HighGain510 (Matt) for the request of spoiler tags. Haven't gone through the first one, yet, ... but damn, the second one is really gorgeous looking and what I saw on X-Play... If the dialogue is anything like what is in "Dragon Age Origins" then frankly, I'll end up getting this game, once I've completed the aforementioned game, "Assassin's Creed II" and "Arkham Asylum."


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 27, 2010)

Rogueleader said:


> I'm on Illum right now. Just finished up miranda's quest. Going to finish up recruiting tomorrow. Hard to believe I've already played for ten hours.
> 
> So far I really like it. Good to see they put a lot more humor in this one. The original was pretty dry. The bachelor party on Illum had me laughing pretty hard.
> 
> ...



Much more fun verbally pwning her. Just finished a Paragon playthrough


Spoiler



and everyone but Garrus survived. I barely scraped any of the sidequests: it feels like they actually put an entire galaxy in there.



Can't wait to play it again. And again. And again.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm 6 hours into the first one and digging it thus far (although my team needs to be reconfigured, I brought that tech chick with the hood and she doesn't seem to want to stay alive very long! ) but I keep popping into this thread see reviews from folks on here and info about the new game since I have it sitting in my mailbox today but won't be cracking it open for a few days/weeks until I get through the old one.  

The big thing I'm seeing with the new one is the facial details and layers seem to be WAY beyond the first one and the first one wasn't that bad at all.  I'm looking forward to starting the new one, better graphics on an RPG usually adds a lot to the overall experience since it seems like the storyline is pretty well done.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 27, 2010)

I am still putting together my team.. recruited everyone now, and now I am doing the personal missions. Tali is next.. then I have Mordin and Grunt's quests on the Krogan planet where I assume I'll run into Wrex. There still is one spot left on my party member screen. Who belongs there?


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 27, 2010)

If you really want to know, it's


Spoiler



really?

really?

really really?


Ok it's Legion.



I was very impressed with the soundtrack. The leitmotif for the Collectors is appropriately half-inched from Flight of the Bumblebee, only with a bit more of a foreboding and evil feel.


----------



## MFB (Jan 27, 2010)

Dear Deepdiscount.com, 

WHAT THE FUCK! Notify me of a back-order before your supposed to ship my shit out, especially not the day _after _as well!  Plus, why the fuck would you let X amount of people pre-order the Limited Editions when you're only getting in Y amount of those said copies 

Aside from that, I feel bad for anyone in the Mass Effect 1 universe that has to go up against my team. My Sheppard AND Williams are decked out in Heavy Armor with the highest shield upgrades and I believe combat exoskeletons you can use - and we both are using full Spectre Master Class weapons. Aiden hasn't fully caught up yet with armor but his weapons are a shitload higher than they should be


----------



## sakeido (Jan 27, 2010)

Varcolac said:


> If you really want to know, it's
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



I figured it was him.. does the Illusive Man give me a lead on him?



MFB said:


> Dear Deepdiscount.com,
> 
> WHAT THE FUCK! Notify me of a back-order before your supposed to ship my shit out, especially not the day _after _as well!  Plus, why the fuck would you let X amount of people pre-order the Limited Editions when you're only getting in Y amount of those said copies
> 
> Aside from that, I feel bad for anyone in the Mass Effect 1 universe that has to go up against my team. My Sheppard AND Williams are decked out in Heavy Armor with the highest shield upgrades and I believe combat exoskeletons you can use - and we both are using full Spectre Master Class weapons. Aiden hasn't fully caught up yet with armor but his weapons are a shitload higher than they should be



My ME1 team was massively OP as well. I don't even remember what gear I was sporting by the end because I got to Ilos and then took a six month break.. but when I picked it up, it took me under an hour to go from the security console to the Conduit to the end of the game  Nothing stood a chance.
And man.. ordering games that need to be shipped is risky. I lucked out, and got Halo 3 a day early, but then other times I've been burnt.. personally, I downloaded ME2 on Friday, started playing it on Sunday, and I've got my retail collector's edition sitting on my desk at home.. sealed in the plastic


----------



## Rogueleader (Jan 27, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> Garrett you douchenozzle, instead of typing "I don't know how to cover up text with the green background color... SOOO HERE'S A BUNCH OF SPOILERS ANYWAYS!!!", why don't you type "hey guys, I want to share but I don't want to spoil anything for anyone else, little help with spoiler tags?"  Since you're too lazy to do so, you type
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Fixed it. Thanks for the neg rep.

+ 9 renegade points for Garrett


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 27, 2010)

Rogueleader said:


> Fixed it. Thanks for the neg rep.
> 
> + 9 renegade points for Garrett



Hahaha!  I'll positive rep you for that when I can.  Give you a little paragon action.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 27, 2010)

I told you guys this game kicked ass. 

And


Spoiler



I JUST finished getting all of my dossiers and the game is getting all fast again. fuck its so epic.


----------



## Rogueleader (Jan 27, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I told you guys this game kicked ass.
> 
> And
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Did you pick Morinth or Samara?



I have my last class of the day (and then no classes thursday). So theres gonna be like a 32 hour sesh once I get back.

Edit: Just saw the tags and chuckled.


Spoiler



I think I'll romance Miranda, but then again romancing Jack would probably be crazy (in a good way).


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 27, 2010)

Spoiler



I forgot to do a romance subplot so in the bit where you're supposed to see a freaky alien sex scene I got my Shepard staring at his framed photo of Liara.


 Stupid big sap, I raised you to be a heartless killing machine!


----------



## loktide (Jan 28, 2010)

that's it, i'll stop from watching this thread. way too much tempting spoilers 

i just finished assembling the entire crew and am now on the last crew member-related mission. damn work doesn't let me play enough


----------



## hairychris (Jan 28, 2010)

My copy turned up in the post today. Yay! A day before the official release.

Got the day of work tomorrow so I wonder what I'll be doing.


----------



## synrgy (Jan 28, 2010)

Finally finished the ME1 playthrough last night, and started my ME2 game.

Wow.

I've *barely* cracked into it (I've only just had the first conversation with


Spoiler



the illusive man


 but I'm already pretty impressed by the improvements.

One big complaint though: ME1 was playable on a regular non-HD TV. I had a really nice LCD TV before the burglary, but now I don't, and the loaner TV my sister gave me is just a regular old CRT. ME1 is totally playable on it, but ME2 is going to be VERY difficult. The vast majority of the HUD information is completely unreadable, as is the majority of any on-screen text. Pretty important shit, I'd say. So yeah, that sucks. I miss my nice TV..


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 28, 2010)

Rogueleader said:


> Fixed it. Thanks for the neg rep.
> 
> + 9 renegade points for Garrett



Countered it with some Paragon for you man, thanks for fixing your posts.  

Thanks to the folks who have been using spoiler tags, I'm going to be going back through the thread once I get through ME1 and start up ME2.


----------



## sakeido (Jan 28, 2010)

Just beat the game last night. This doesn't spoil the story, but if you don't want to know my opinion of the ending's quality, don't read this or quote it. 


Spoiler



Ending is pretty weak. Abrupt. The actual end game part is great, the boss fight is cool, but then the actual resolution of the story is pretty poor even by "second part of trilogy" standards. Two brief conversations that deviate in no way from the standard conversations you see everywhere else in the game.. and that's it! GAAAAAH


then you have the option of continuing after the ending except


Spoiler



Each character has only 2-3 new lines of dialog discussing one choice you made in the end. If you lost a team member, no one (at all) mentions it.


GAAAAAAAAAh

Mass Effect 3 couldn't come soon enough.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 28, 2010)

sakeido said:


> Mass Effect 3 couldn't come soon enough.



SPOILER!  Damn you Cody!


----------



## MFB (Jan 28, 2010)

Jesus man you beat it already?


----------



## Customisbetter (Jan 28, 2010)

yeah i lold hard when i read that Mass Effect 3 bit during a loading screen. Fuck i need to go home and play moar.


----------



## MFB (Jan 28, 2010)

HighGain510 said:


> SPOILER!  Damn you Cody!



Matt, either the joke was intended and I'm over-looking this, but you did know that from the start Mass Effect was gonna be a trilogy right? I believe the same was planned for Assassin's Creed


----------



## HighGain510 (Jan 28, 2010)

MFB said:


> Matt, either the joke was intended and I'm over-looking this, but you did know that from the start Mass Effect was gonna be a trilogy right? I believe the same was planned for Assassin's Creed



Yes, the joke was intentional!


----------



## MFB (Jan 28, 2010)

You REALLY had me worried man


----------



## sakeido (Jan 28, 2010)

MFB said:


> Jesus man you beat it already?



yeah, but I started playing it on Sunday.. four sessions, five hours each, beat it in about 20 hours. I got the full party and did all the personal quests, but that's it.. powered through it. Kinda wish now I took a bit more time.


----------



## Bungle (Jan 28, 2010)

Just got this yesterday, only a few hours in loving it so far.


Spoiler



Just reached Omega and got "Archangel". What a pleasant surprise! I was hoping he'd be a Spectre in this game, but this is even better and way more badass!



So, despite having about 5 completed game saves from ME1, I thought I'd click on "new character" when starting this game, just because I thought you'd be able to create a new character first thing (like in ME1) and I wanted to see if there were new options.... Well, that didn't turn out at all 

I ended up just sticking with the new character, so I'll use a ME1 gamesave next playthrough


----------



## synrgy (Jan 28, 2010)

I was a little disappointed to see that when importing ME1 characters, you go back down to level 1, and lose all your gear. I understand how it makes sense within the context of the story, and that ME2 will be keeping all the choices I made in ME1 and applying them to the ME2 story, it was still a bit of a let-down.

I like that we can customize the look of our battle armor now. That's dope.


----------



## loktide (Jan 28, 2010)

sakeido said:


> Just beat the game last night. This doesn't spoil the story, but if you don't want to know my opinion of the ending's quality, don't read this or quote it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





sakeido said:


> yeah, but I started playing it on Sunday.. four sessions, five hours each, beat it in about 20 hours. I got the full party and did all the personal quests, but that's it.. powered through it. Kinda wish now I took a bit more time.



i also just finished it. i share your impression regarding the ending. overall, the crew missions were awesome but the rest let me kinda wishing for more 

i took me now around 30 hours though, lol. i guess i really dug through almost every ppossible dialogue


----------



## Varcolac (Jan 28, 2010)

synrgy said:


> I was a little disappointed to see that when importing ME1 characters, you go back down to level 1, and lose all your gear. I understand how it makes sense within the context of the story, and that ME2 will be keeping all the choices I made in ME1 and applying them to the ME2 story, it was still a bit of a let-down.
> 
> I like that we can customize the look of our battle armor now. That's dope.



I imported a level 50 Soldier and started out at level 3. You get resource and experience bonuses for importing a character from ME1, and of course the choices that you made in ME1 affect the ME2 story options.

The losing gear and levels thing made sense in terms of story and the changes to the gameplay. Now that there's no inventory and a completely different skill system it makes sense that they'd make you start again instead of finding some convoluted way to translate your talent choices from ME1 into the new game system.

I like how once you finish the missions it lets you continue flying around the galaxy shooting Geth. Means that DLC expansions won't necessitate starting a new game to complete them.

Very bloody happy with this game. Still need to do my Renegade playthrough... just need to figure out how to make the character creator do this: 







Tired of all these motherfackin' Geth on my motherfackin' starship.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 28, 2010)

^ 

I'd rep you, but it looks like I did recently, so I can't at the moment.


----------



## Prydogga (Jan 28, 2010)

Woop Woop! Just got it! It's ME2 time!!! Why does it have 2 discs?


----------



## Bungle (Jan 28, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Woop Woop! Just got it! It's ME2 time!!! Why does it have 2 discs?


Game must just be massive 

If I've got room I'm gonna save them to the HDD as the loads are getting to me


----------



## synrgy (Jan 29, 2010)

I restarted my game last night. I got through the first mission on Omega, and that's when I realized that the missions are no longer open ended like they are in ME1.


Spoiler



I was supposed to find the Professor's assistant, but found the air system first, and didn't realize that I would not have the opportunity to go back and find the assistant if I fixed the air system before finding him.



Also, the gameplay is so drastically different that I felt like I made the wrong choice in character type. My first choice was Adept because I loved the way the adept worked in ME1, but I was getting my ass handed to me in every battle in ME2 because the system is so different. SO, I restarted and now I'm a Vanguard, I think. (whichever one has a shotgun but not a sniper)

Anyway, the game does seem incredible and much improved despite taking some getting used to. I love how the vibe I'm getting from it is very 'Opera Act 2' (think 'Empire Strikes Back'). Everything is so dark and desperate, and I love that difference. 

Also,


Spoiler



apparently Bioware was misleading us before game release, and I was obviously wrong about Garrus in my earlier post. That was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## hairychris (Jan 29, 2010)

About 7 hours in and still in the first set of systems. Taking my time & doing all the the side quests that I can find.



Spoiler



I've also got the DLC with the merc crewmember and quest to search the wreck of the old Normandy.



Still getting used to the combat system. It's really FUCKING ANNOYING that the weapons aren't coded to the function keys on the PC like they were in ME1 and you have to scroll through them. Bastards. Still, imported my level 48 Vanguard and stuck with that class.

IMO the whole powers/etc isn't as flexible in ME2. I also likes the way you could equip different ammunition types to different weapons but can't here. Still the atmosphere's as good as the first game which is really what made it.


----------



## MFB (Jan 29, 2010)

Can you still switch between weapons with the left bumper and shit or do you _have_ to open up the wheel and select what you want?


----------



## st2012 (Jan 29, 2010)

You can either open the wheel and select your weapon or you can hold X to equip your previous weapon.


----------



## Bungle (Jan 29, 2010)

synrgy said:


> Anyway, the game does seem incredible and much improved despite taking some getting used to. I love how the vibe I'm getting from it is very 'Opera Act 2' (think 'Empire Strikes Back'). Everything is so dark and desperate, and I love that difference.


Yes! I know exactly what you mean. The second part of a three part series should always be the darkest and they've nailed it.

I also like how in the first one, the colour palette was very cool, mostly blues, but this one is a lot hotter, it's all oranges and reds. That probably makes me sound like a little bitch...


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 1, 2010)

So I was playing ME1 on Saturday and forgot to save... between like 2 HOURS WORTH OF PLAYING. Died and it restarted me to my last save point!!!   I basically said "F- this game." and went and read a website for 30 minutes with ALL of the storyline from ME1 written down (they did a pretty good job, as the stuff I played in the game already was well documented and since the other sections were just as detailed I don't feel like I missed much, combat in ME1 was kinda boring too ) so I could start ME2 without feeling like I missed much. Also watched a few youtube vids to catch major scenes that occur as well. 

So few hours into ME2 and liking it more than ME1 in some ways. Combat seems more fun to me, although the whole reloading/ammo deal is a bit lame.  I liked that it didn't focus on that in the first one, we're how many years in the future and still relying on bullets?   Storyline is cool, the intro to the game was epic!  Probably going to spend a few hours a night on this, making sure I save constantly. I have auto-save turned on but the game, even though it shows in the bottom left-hand corner "Saving Game - Please do not turn off console" I look at the last saved game data and it shows the last MANUAL one from an hour before.   That part is annoying, I basically beat the whole rachni planet in ME1 and all but lost it because I didn't manually save!  As long as I don't do that again in ME2, I'll be playing it through!


----------



## Prydogga (Feb 1, 2010)

I love this game but I regret being a sniper, I miss my weird looking assault rifles.  Also,



Spoiler



The ray gun you get after fighting the collectors for the first time? Awesome!


----------



## hairychris (Feb 1, 2010)

Still REALLY pissed off that the f1 - f4 style weapon switching from ME1 on the PC isn't there any more. Did ~40 hrs Thurs night - Sun morning, not there yet...



Spoiler



Although, with more weaponry available default keys may not be possible. They should still allow assignment to Fn keys. Hm.

Done all the personal quests apart from Legion, including the DLC Merc who is amusingly badassed! Also spent a whole bunch of time exploring but still have more to go. I'm aware that things kick in when you dock the Normandy 2 next so dragging it out a bit to do side quests first.

It seems that you can hit on pretty much all of your female team if you play as a male character. My so far incomplete ME1 renegade is female so I can test the opposite. I'm chasing Tali, fwiw, want to see what she looks like under the suit!

Oh, and I've properly pissed my sides a few times. The Salarian professor singing Gilbert & Sullivan is fucking classic.



Probably best to play ME1 first. There's a whole lot of gags that make more sense if you know the ME universe well.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 1, 2010)

@Matt -- IMHO, the auto-saving is MUCH more frequent in ME2. In ME1, it pretty much only saves when you land on a planet or station or return to the Normandy. In ME2 it seems to auto-save just prior to any battle or major event taking place. I've died *plenty* of times already and because of the same ME1 experience you described I immediately thought "FUCK!!" but then I look at the auto save and it turns out it saved it only a minute or two before I died -- the moment before the battle that killed me began.

I played the SHIT out of this on Saturday, and most of Sunday as well. I'm going 'completionist' style so it's taking me a while to get through it all. Now that I'm finally used to all the little changes and have had a chance to really explore the game's galaxy, I'm thoroughly impressed with the improvements. No more "Didn't I already visit this planet like 30 times? Oh right.. that one was blue and this one is red.. silly me.." or "Wow, this base looks exactly like the last 10 bases..", or "Fuck, do I really have to spend 5-10 minutes driving all the way across all these mountains to get to where I need to be?".. All that stuff is gone, and good riddance to it!!

The level design is amazing, the graphics are amazing, and I'm officially sucked into the story which is also not only well done, but delivered better than it was in ME1. My hat's off to Bioware. I'll be one of the first on ME3, that's for sure! 

I'm still a little iffy on the whole arcade style 'mission complete' stuff -- especially when I still have more things to do on the planet but it automatically kicks me back onto the Normandy. Other than that though, I'm hooked. I'll be playing this for months, I'm sure.

WARNING: Early information is stating that If you started a 'romantic relationship' with a character in ME1, beware; Even if it seems like things are broken off in ME2, you shouldn't 'cheat on them' unless you're ready to pay for it in ME3. Just FYI.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 1, 2010)

There is a picture of your ME1 love interest in the captain's cabin.. if you go for a new romance in ME2, it'll be flipped face down. I ditched Ashley for Miranda after her... frosty meeting with me.

hairychris... Archangel is a romance option for a femshep  you know you want to tap that horribly scarred lizard-bird-alien ass

My biggest complaint with the whole game is that Archangel only had two convos for male shepard since he was built for a female romance. He's my favorite character hands down.. not enough screen time for him IMO. Although his recruitment and personal missions were incredibly badass


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 1, 2010)

synrgy said:


> @Matt -- IMHO, the auto-saving is MUCH more frequent in ME2. In ME1, it pretty much only saves when you land on a planet or station or return to the Normandy. In ME2 it seems to auto-save just prior to any battle or major event taking place. I've died *plenty* of times already and because of the same ME1 experience you described I immediately thought "FUCK!!" but then I look at the auto save and it turns out it saved it only a minute or two before I died -- the moment before the battle that killed me began.



Yeah I wish they had explained that in the game manual as now I'm so angry with ME1 that I won't play it through until I beat ME2!  Constantly saving all the way through too, regardless of the auto-save feature!  




synrgy said:


> I'm still a little iffy on the whole arcade style 'mission complete' stuff -- especially when I still have more things to do on the planet but it automatically kicks me back onto the Normandy.




That is one thing that I miss about the first one and preferred it that way. I don't like having multiple missions on a single planet and having to run off the Normandy through the whole map just to get back to where I was before completing the mission when that is exactly where I need to go!  At least the maps aren't (at least so far) monstrous and require lots of travel via the poorly-handling Mako!


----------



## synrgy (Feb 1, 2010)

sakeido said:


> There is a picture of your ME1 love interest in the captain's cabin.. if you go for a new romance in ME2, it'll be flipped face down. I ditched Ashley for Miranda after her... frosty meeting with me.
> 
> hairychris... Archangel is a romance option for a femshep  you know you want to tap that horribly scarred lizard-bird-alien ass
> 
> My biggest complaint with the whole game is that Archangel only had two convos for male shepard since he was built for a female romance. He's my favorite character hands down.. not enough screen time for him IMO. Although his recruitment and personal missions were incredibly badass



He's just about my favorite character of the bunch, I think. He revitalized my awe in the level of detail Bioware has put into this story/Universe. I'm fascinated by his race, the way it interacts with the Hanar, and also his whole quasi-Boondock Saints vibe. 

I'm a male character and I could swear I've had more than 2 conversations with him, and I'm not even done yet! Then again, I could be remembering wrong. His are particularly long conversations..


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 1, 2010)

sakeido said:


> hairychris... Archangel is a romance option for a femshep  you know you want to tap that horribly scarred lizard-bird-alien ass



Awwwwww yeaaaaaaah!


----------



## sakeido (Feb 1, 2010)

Did anybody talk to Mordin before consummating their romance? The advice he gives....  
synrgy, I suppose there is three convos. One right after you get him, one to get his personal mission, and then the last one. "I had reach... she had flexibility"  one of my favorite convos in the game


----------



## hairychris (Feb 1, 2010)

synrgy said:


> WARNING: Early information is stating that If you started a 'romantic relationship' with a character in ME1, beware; Even if it seems like things are broken off in ME2, you shouldn't 'cheat on them' unless you're ready to pay for it in ME3. Just FYI.



Oh shit.... 



Might have to modify my play. I can still say 'no' at this point.


Spoiler



I went elsewhere because she was being an arse in ME2



And yeah, the shit that mordin comes out with is legendary.

EDIT: Shit, just remembered that I have another almost complete ME1 game as a soldier. I should complete it and do the shagging aliens thing because I didn't have a relationship in ME1 with that character.



sakeido said:


> Did anybody talk to Mordin before consummating their romance? The advice he gives....
> synrgy, I suppose there is three convos. One right after you get him, one to get his personal mission, and then the last one. "I had reach... she had flexibility"  one of my favorite convos in the game



I love the pilot vs EDI convos too.... EDI takes the piss.

The reach/flexibility line was Archangel IIRC.



Spoiler



I love the way that Garrus turned into a complete nutter between ME1 and ME2. Joker's point that he 'used to have a stick up his arse but now he's pulled it out & is beating people to death with it' is top.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 1, 2010)

sakeido said:


> Did anybody talk to Mordin before consummating their romance? The advice he gives....
> synrgy, I suppose there is three convos. One right after you get him, one to get his personal mission, and then the last one. "I had reach... she had flexibility"  one of my favorite convos in the game



That reach/flexibility line was actually Garrus. 

@Chris; I feel like he's more or less the same. Still wanting to jump straight to "It's dangerous -- KILL IT!!! KILL IT NOW!!" despite all the stuff I taught him in ME1.


----------



## hairychris (Feb 1, 2010)

^ Spoiler? 



Spoiler



He definitely has the same character, but just  said "fuck this"!



Actually pretty much all of the characters have some funny lines.

One thing I noticed is that biotics in #2 are more brutal. Not as varied unless you take all the options but the cooldown is much quicker. I did most of my game basically using automatic weaponry & incendiaries, then decided to have a look into ramping up my biotics. Heavy Shockwave = my new best friend.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 1, 2010)

Archangel is pretty much the alien version of the Punisher now. I encouraged him to be renegade, but there were a few times in his personal mission where I wanted to go "whoa! man! dial it back a notch!" My Shepard isn't exactly an angel either, but Archangel still crossed the line. I debated playing a femshep to get the rest of his dialog and romance him but decided that was a little weird.. couldn't get into playing a female protagonist. 

Biotics are sweet too.. some of the unlock powers you get are pretty nuts. Reave in particular is really strong 

And yeah, Joker and EDI have some awesome lines especially towards the end of the game  "I like seeing humans on their knees" was perfect


----------



## hairychris (Feb 1, 2010)

sakeido said:


> Archangel is pretty much the alien version of the Punisher now. I encouraged him to be renegade, but there were a few times in his personal mission where I wanted to go "whoa! man! dial it back a notch!" My Shepard isn't exactly an angel either, but Archangel still crossed the line. I debated playing a femshep to get the rest of his dialog and romance him but decided that was a little weird.. couldn't get into playing a female protagonist.
> 
> Biotics are sweet too.. some of the unlock powers you get are pretty nuts. Reave in particular is really strong
> 
> And yeah, Joker and EDI have some awesome lines especially towards the end of the game  "I like seeing humans on their knees" was perfect



Yeah, he's done the whole cop-turned-vigilante thing. My in progress ME1 renegade is female because I wanted to see if I could romance the Asari. Lesbian aliens FTW.

The best thing about that line was the long pause and EDI saying "That was a joke"... 

I also love the stoned biotic Volus when you pick up the Justicar.


----------



## MFB (Feb 1, 2010)

So is the "Loyalist" they mention in the commercials Ashley? Cause it looks like her a few years down the road.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 1, 2010)

nope, its Miranda. There is kinda a resemblance.. except Miranda is about a billion times hotter. Her ass is ridiculously well modeled and the game goes to great pains to highlight it.


----------



## Bungle (Feb 1, 2010)

sakeido said:


> nope, its Miranda. There is kinda a resemblance.. except Miranda is about a billion times hotter. Her ass is ridiculously well modeled and the game goes to great pains to highlight it.


I agree on the ass, but I must say her head is a bit.... 

The chick that does the voice is pretty damn hot, even if they modelled Miranda on her (I think).

Yvonne Strahovski


----------



## MFB (Feb 1, 2010)

Holy shit balls, hello Yvonne


----------



## HighGain510 (Feb 2, 2010)

MFB said:


> Holy shit balls, hello Yvonne



I first noticed it on the commercial... I was like hmmm that looks like the chick from Chuck... and it sounds like her... then I checked on IMDB and was like YEP! It's her!  They need to start using actual actors/actresses for video game characters more often, I think it's pretty badass personally!


----------



## synrgy (Feb 3, 2010)

Finished my first play-through last night.

Ho-lee-shit-balls. What a great game!!!!!!!! 

How long 'till Mass Effect 3? 

Already started a new play-through with the same character, cause I'm only a couple of level-ups away from the level 30 achievement.. 

*edit* and now that I know everything to expect, I'm looking forward to trying the sniper/cloaking class. I prefer to be play "in your face with the shotgun" style, but the majority of the combat in this game seems better suited to a sniper class.

*edit #2*


Spoiler



For somebody who usually plays full-on paragon and gets agitated when those renegade points pop up and I can't figure out why, they make it REALLY hard for me to 'not cheat on' Shepard's love interest from ME1. All the Paragon responses to the female characters when they flirt with you are flirting back with them. Once, I accidentally invited Kelly to a dinner not realizing it was 'that kind of dinner', and had to go back and load a previous save. Came very close to similar moments with Tali, Miranda, and Jack.


----------



## MFB (Feb 3, 2010)

Is it hard to hit level 30?  Did they make like 30 the new 60 or something?

Also, what's this I hear about both fuel _AND _ammo?


----------



## synrgy (Feb 3, 2010)

MFB said:


> Is it hard to hit level 30?  Did they make like 30 the new 60 or something?
> 
> Also, what's this I hear about both fuel _AND _ammo?



Fuel Depot - Mass Effect Wiki - Mass Effect, Mass Effect 2, walkthroughs and more

Don't let the fuel or ammo freak you out. I had the same reaction when I read about it, but upon playing the game, discovered that it has little-to-no impact.

With the ammo, almost every enemy you kill drops clips, and there's only one kind of clip for all guns so you don't have to worry about which gun has ammo and which doesn't, either. Pretty much same thing with fuel. You don't need it to jump through any Mass Relays, but you need it to travel between stars within a star system. Whichever star you initially jump into from the Mass Relay almost always has a fuel station in it where you can buy fuel and probes for finding resources on each planet. Both fuel and probes are absurdly cheap. It's almost impossible to run out of either if you just visit the fuel depot whenever you jump into a new system.

So yeah, don't worry about it. It sounds sketchy at first, but they did a great job with it. They really did. The game is improved upon ME1 in almost every way conceivable, and that's coming from a guy who thought ME1 was just about the best game of all time. 

*edit* Also, yes: In ME2, level 30 is pretty much on par with level 60 in ME1.


----------



## MFB (Feb 3, 2010)

Sweet deal, as long as it's universal ammo and not douchey "all assault rifle and pistol, no shotgun or sniper rifle" type of ammo 

Also, what's this I hear about no Mako? Is it possible to explain without revealing how you survey planets and whatnot?


----------



## darbdavys (Feb 3, 2010)

You use a scanner. Should you find some minerals, you send in a probe. And if there's something out of place, you land straight to the POI


----------



## synrgy (Feb 3, 2010)

MFB said:


> Also, what's this I hear about no Mako? Is it possible to explain without revealing how you survey planets and whatnot?



Actually, this is one of my favorite changes they've made. I alluded to it before when I said something along the lines of "No more visiting the same planet (except this time it's red) and clearing out the same building (except this time the boxes are stacked on the other side of the room), etc etc"

*EVERY* mission is on a distinct world with a distinct level for you to play through, whether it be outdoors/indoors, etc. The Mako is gone, but they explain why in the story and it makes sense contextually. Even more important, it makes for a better overall game experience that doesn't feel so damn redundant by the time you reach the end of the game.

On my last play-through of ME1 especially, I was hating anything Mako related. It was just so tedious after the first couple of novelty runs..


----------



## sakeido (Feb 3, 2010)

The Mako was a super EZ mode way of getting big experience points. Soften up big targets, jump out, polish it off on foot for 4x the experience. Easily hit level 45 on one normal playthrough with no sidequests doing that.

But yeah, actually driving that thing? It was a little too skittish for my taste, but I still thought it was bearable.


----------



## MFB (Feb 3, 2010)

I still like the Mako but I can see why people were tired of it

Also, now that you guys mention the probes, I remember them saying something about em on MG.org - do you have to buy those as well?

Edit : also, STILL no update from Deepdiscount on my order! It doesn't even show up in my order history and all I get is : "We're currently working on migrating your order history from our previous system into our new system. So, if you don't see your order below, don't fret, we'll send you a quick email once we're done migrating all those 1's and Zero's over... Thanks for your patience!"

God damn it, I want my Mass Effect 2 Collectors Edition!


----------



## hairychris (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, you buy probes & fuel from depots that are in most (not all) systems. Once you upgrade scanners, fuel, probe capacity things get a bunch quicker and easier.

The system for gaining skills is quite interesting. Weapons are handled really differently to the first episode - you don't have access to all of them, ditto with armour & mods.

It's also not the complete credit-fest that ME1 was. Maybe run #2 will be more lucrative!

I've now got all characters including Zaeed and Legion as loyal. If you renegade or paragon right up you can settle arguments between squad members and retain loyalty, etc. As you don't have to put experience into charm/intimidate any more it's a bit more natural.

The armour/character/mission DLC that I've got so far is pretty cool. Yup.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 4, 2010)

hairychris said:


> Yeah, you buy probes & fuel from depots that are in most (not all) systems. Once you upgrade scanners, fuel, probe capacity things get a bunch quicker and easier.
> 
> The system for gaining skills is quite interesting. Weapons are handled really differently to the first episode - you don't have access to all of them, ditto with armour & mods.
> 
> ...



I sure hope none of this qualifies as spoiler-ish. I'm just talking about game play mechanics.. I'll fix the post if anyone finds this to be a spoiler:

I'd say you're right about it not being a money factory like ME1 was, but at the same time, there really isn't a whole lot that you have to purchase. It's basically weapon/armor upgrades... and what..


Spoiler



Fish for Shepard's fish tank on the Normandy?


 

Throughout the course of the game I played, they basically gave me a little more loot than I needed to buy *everything* I could possibly purchase. There was literally not a single item left with any of the vendors on any of the planets with markets. The resource/upgrade system works more or less the same way, IE there are way more resources available to harvest than there are things you need the resources for. 

The Charm/Intimidate stuff seems to get imported from a ME1 character if you go that route, as my character seemed to have full charm capabilities from the beginning of my ME2 game even though there's no longer a 'charm' attribute to allocate level-up points to..

If you're anything like me, you'll be a little annoyed at first because you're so used to the mechanics of ME1 and ME2's mechanics take some adjusting to, but once you get acclimated to it you'll love it!


----------



## MFB (Feb 4, 2010)

I'm on playthrough #3 and I'm trying to achieve full paragon status and I may make one for full renegade and just be a true bad-ass mother. Although I'm not sure I want to do playthroughs for achievements like "Have a Turian member on your squad at all times" and whatnot


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Feb 6, 2010)

I just finished my first play through. Maxed out the Paragon with a little Renegade.



Spoiler



Tali and Samara died. Dangit! But at least I stayed faithful to Liara. I'll start another character so I can be renegade and pursue a romance



Can't wait for ME3!


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Feb 7, 2010)

I finished my first playthrough. This game is fucking epic. Already started another playthrough with my original character, who is also my original character from ME1.

I banged the bald chick hahahahaha.

VANGUARDS FTW!!!


----------



## t3sser4ct (Feb 7, 2010)

I've been playing ME2 for a couple of days, and I'm sorry to say I'm pretty disappointed. Get ready for a bit of a rant... (No plot-related spoilers.)

In my opinion, the first game was nearly perfect with a few flaws, but ME2 feels like an overworked, overhyped tactical shooter, focused more on the combat than the story (which is the only good thing about the game, as far as I'm concerned). They took something great and turned it into crap (probably had something to do with EA, but I'm not sure who to blame, so I'll keep using general pronouns like "they" and "them"). I loved the old interface and combat system, but they have been completely scrapped. Even the controls and basic mechanics of the game are completely different and foreign.

The only reason I'm still playing is the fact that it's a continuation of a great game with a great story. When I started playing Mass Effect, I was addicted; I played for hours at a time to get through the assignments and missions, landing on every uncharted world I could find and looking for new places to explore. In ME2, everything feels tedious. It's hard for me to play for even half an hour before I get tired of it.

Here are the biggest issues I have with the game (so far).

1. The combat system. The original system was great. I had all the control I needed, and everything was organized in a clear way. (There were a couple of minor issues, but they were simple bugs that could be fixed. Even if the bugs had been left in, I would be so happy to have the exact same combat system.) The new system is confusing; everything is crammed into a small section at the bottom of the screen, and I can't tell what I'm doing half the time. And now I have to worry about ammo too.

2. The controls. Everything is different in ME2, and some of the old controls have even been eliminated. The worst part for me is the controls for sprinting and the HUD/combat display, which have been switched. Now every time I need to pause to use a power or switch weapons, I end up charging into the fight, and whenever I want to move faster, I end up slowing things down by bringing up the controls. And that's not all. Not only did they switch those controls, but they combined a bunch of other functions with the sprint control, so it's absolutely impossible to remap the controls to the old system. (And don't get me started on the clumsy cover system.) There's really nothing inherently wrong with this scheme, but why make it so much different from the first game when 95% of your users are used to the old scheme?

3. The interface. Basically every interface (except for dialogue, thank goodness) has been changed. I think the worst (of what I've encountered so far) is the galaxy map. I used to be able to zoom in and out and look at all of the different clusters, systems, and planets with ease. Now I have to actually navigate a little ship across the screen.

4. Clutter. Everything is cluttered. I'm talking about the interfaces and physical locations. All of the planets, stations, and other locations (even the Normandy) are full of lights, people, and junk. Every time I walk around, I feel overloaded. It wouldn't be so bad- and I might even come to enjoy it- if at least the maps were clear (when they are available), but they're just as bad, if not worse. (And no more waypoints? What's up with that?)

5. Inventory. This was an issue that caused grief in the original game. After playing for a day or two, your inventory would be full, mostly with duplicate items, and it was a pain to clear it out. Instead of doing something simple like improving the filtering system, grouping items, or making it easier to sell/drop/convert items in bulk, they eliminated the inventory completely and replaced it with some other system that I still don't quite understand that involves me going to lockers whenever I want to change something. I preferred the old nagging inventory over this.

Obviously, my problem is with all of the change. I feel like they took a perfect game and ruined it by trying to "improve" it. I would have enjoyed the new story so much more if they had just used the old engine (like releasing a huge DLC expansion pack). Like I said, I've only been playing for a couple of days, so I might find more I don't like, or maybe my opinion will change for the better once I get used to it (if I keep playing at all). That said, I'm hoping that for ME3, they go back to an engine and style similar to the original.

Does anyone agree, or are you all happy with ME2?


----------



## Jzbass25 (Feb 7, 2010)

I want mass effect 3-over 9000 out NAO


----------



## Bungle (Feb 8, 2010)

Anybody else have the space hamster? I'd go in to the room, click on it and think "fucking useless!" then turn around and go. But then I waited for a few seconds and then I lost my shit laughing.

Step 1: Walk over and click on it, then wait there for a few seconds. It'll slowly come out of it's house, go up and put it's paws on the glass, then all of a sudden it'll freak out and run back into it's house. Just as it turns and runs back it'll make this fucking hilarious little "MIPP" sound.

Step 2: Lose your shit laughing.

Step 3: Profit.


----------



## sakeido (Feb 8, 2010)

t3sser4ct said:


> Does anyone agree, or are you all happy with ME2?



I agree to an extent. I liked ME1 a *lot* and I think ME2 is, somehow, a big improvement on that game overall. But in some respects, it took a step back.

I enjoy the combat now much much more than I did before. The whole thing is more visceral, feels tighter and more responsive, but most importantly it just plays better to me. Especially since I was a soldier in ME1 and 2, all I ever did was shoot big guns and ME2 has greatly improved on that aspect of the game. I would go as far as to say it is a (much) better 3rd person shooter than Gears of War II - even ignoring the story. It just, straight up, is more fun.

I do like how they streamlined the inventory system, but I was really disappointed to discover I was only going to get four or five new guns over the course of the game. This is one area they really could have struck a balance with. I mean, ME2 is longer than almost every shooter out there, and you get less than half as many guns as you did in, say, Half Life 2. I do like how they did away with armor for the most part, and let you customize your starter set. Honestly, I always equip my guys to look as badass as possible, so this was perfect for me.

I really like the conversation system (like I did in ME1), but I thought the writing got a little bad at times. I didn't feel like I was Commander Shepard in ME2 quite as strongly as I did in ME1. More than a few times I was surprised by what he actually said after I picked a dialog option, thinking "where did that come from?" which IMO is probably the single biggest problem this game could have. Thankfully, these moments weren't common, but there was certainly more jarring moments than there was in ME1. I did like the Paragon and Renegade interrupts quite a bit.. the Renegade ones mostly, but the Paragon ones were occasionally quite awesome too.

I didn't like the formula every mission followed: you can complete them all in 45 minutes tops, and they all have two distinct components - a conversation (my favorite part of the whole game, even with the new more fun shooting sequences) and then the battle, then probably another conversation to wrap things up. Unless it was a main storyline mission, in which case you just got a big gunfight against bad guys I was never all that fond of. 

Even still, I thought the game was more fun than the first one.. my biggest issue with it was the main story. Weak Sauce is all I have to say about that. The recruitment quests were good though, and the personal missions.. *god damn*. Those were some of the best gaming moments I've ever had the privilege of playing. Samara's, Garrus's and Thane's were especially awesome. 

It was too bad that after spending 15 hours of my 20 hour playthrough on recruiting, talking and helping my party members (this comes down to the ending, my least favorite part of the game, kinda spoilerish)


Spoiler



none of them got any significant dialog in the end run. If somebody dies, especially say my first party member (Mordin), I want to TALK about it. I want to eulogize him, I want him to have some last words, I want it to be an *event* unique to my playthrough. As it was, he lay there on the ground - dead - and from that point forward, no one ever spoke of him again. Shepard rested his hand on a solitary coffin, but that was it. 

This game was about my party more than anything (I thought) but BioWare evidently disagreed. Their treatment of the characters in the end (which is to say, there was no treatment) suggested that all these guys and girls I spent time getting to know? Completely unimportant footnotes to a pretty lackluster basic Space Boogeyman Must Be Stopped story.


----------



## Bungle (Feb 9, 2010)

Anybody know how the ship upgrades affect the game? I've heard that


Spoiler



the weapon and armour upgrades affect the outcome of the last mission


----------



## darbdavys (Feb 10, 2010)

Bungle said:


> Anybody know how the ship upgrades affect the game? I've heard that
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


they do. you should buy the armor, shield and weapon upgrade, should you want for your party to survive


----------



## Bungle (Feb 10, 2010)

darbdavys said:


> they do. you should buy the armor, shield and weapon upgrade, should you want for your party to survive


Thanks for the info dude. I've completed one play through of the game so far, with all the upgrades but I wasn't sure what effect they had. I'll make sure to get them on the second playthrough now as well.

On a side note:








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-CDNLYZ0zA


----------



## Bungle (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## pink freud (Jul 19, 2010)

Bumping this to see if anyone else got the Overlord DLC.

Holy shit, Bioware, _good writing! 
_


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought this game and struggled to see what all the fuss is about.

The graphics are basic at best and the gameplay is ridiculous in places, I found that in some points it just doesn't make it clear what you should be doing.


----------

